# Liberia Road bike



## cyclebuster (Aug 27, 2013)

Just scored a hand made Liberia. All simplex and Mafac.  nice original with all the stickers intact. cro mo frame nice lugs, chrome tips, Normandy high flange hubs, waffle rims, quick release front and back, sweet ride! approximately 1964 model


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweet.  Show us some pictures!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2013)

yea, it's just talk without pics.....


----------

